# B544 Window Replacement



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

One of the (plastic, double glazed) side windows on my 2001 B544 is going opaque, possibly due to too much UV. I am thinking of changing it. Does anyone have any advice or recommendations as to suppliers? At the moment I intend to reuse the fittings (handles, etc.)


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought it unlikely that it is UV degradation which has caused your problem, most likely the wrong type of cleaner at some time or another.
If your window is of Dometic manufacture then when you buy a replacement it comes complete with catches etc.
If Dometic a reliable supplier is <,click>


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Zikomo46,

If you can PM me your VIN or Hymer Serial Number, then I will post details of the replacement window for you.

Regards
Chris


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Start saving :roll: 

The cost will frighten you !!! probably over £200 just for the "glazed" bit, there is also about a 6 week delivery time on them. (knowledge from bitter experience) 

Might be worth seeing if you can source one from a breakers such as O'Leary's


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

If the part is ordered from Hymer, subject to their availability (99% chance its in stock) then we would accept delivery within 3 to 11 working days.

However as Mrplodd has indicated, the glazing panels can be priced in this region, sometimes more, sometimes less and if ordered from Leisure Spares then it is likely these will be special order as the windows are almost certainly the S7/S7E models and will be subject to the lead time indicated.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Try polishing a small part of it with Brasso and you may be surprised by the results. I use Brasso to polish plastic watch crystals and they come up like new.


----------

